# Murky Water Flies



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Tan or Chart Gurgler, Natural and Dark EP Baitfish


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

All good suggestions from Richard...but he forgot his favorite.....spoon flies! Lol


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> All good suggestions from Richard...but he forgot his favorite.....spoon flies! Lol


 [smiley=officeslave.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

and you both forgot deer hair sliders, which rock in dirty water.  

as well as just about any other muddler kinda' furry, water pushin' sort of creation...


----------



## ou18582 (Jan 18, 2010)

The jig hook version of Dan Blantons Whistler is a good dark water fly. I keep several (in small, medium and large sizes) in my box in dark and light colors. This fly does a good job of pushing water and, I've had lots of success with it on redfish in sandy water. 

My favorite colors are a Black / Purple, Red / Black / red grizzly and yellow / Chartrooz.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys!

I tried a few different flies and was just blind casting the whole time. Found one red but it wasn't interested in what I had to offer.

The only fly I actually got hit on (I believe it was a trout) in the muck was a shoddy silver and blue spoon fly I tied. I had never tied one before so it didn't turn out too purdy. But, it had pretty good action in the water!


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> ...The *only* fly I actually got hit on... spoon fly...


And the winner, once again, is... Spoon Fly!

Sorry guys, I couldn't resist. I don't love them but, I also don't hate them.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> > ...The *only* fly I actually got hit on... spoon fly...
> 
> 
> And the winner, once again, is... Spoon Fly!
> ...


Sorry, did you say something? I couldn't hear you cause somebody was casting a spoonfly on the boat. wwfffffoooopppptttt ;D


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> > ...The *only* fly I actually got hit on... spoon fly...
> 
> 
> And the winner, once again, is... Spoon Fly!
> ...


I almost feel like it's not even a fly...but I do feel like the action is different from a traditional spoon, although they both wobble.

It's actually pretty fun to tie. May start trying them more.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> > > ...The *only* fly I actually got hit on... spoon fly...
> >
> >
> > And the winner, once again, is... Spoon Fly!
> ...


http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah, no spoon fly's here either. There's too many other patterns that work just as well, easier to cast and don't twist the line, etc, etc. Not saying they aren't effective mind you, just not for me.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> yeah, no spoon fly's here either. There's too many other patterns that work just as well, easier to cast and don't twist the line, etc, etc. Not saying they aren't effective mind you, just not for me.


Slider was much easier to cast. Only have two in the box...I need to take a day soon here and tie. I'm running low on just about everything.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> I almost feel like it's not even a fly...but I do feel like the action is different from a traditional spoon, although they both wobble.
> 
> It's actually pretty fun to tie.  May start trying them more.


I'd say tie anything you want. EXCEPT... What is that fly called that starts out as a real fly but, right before you remove it from the vise you take out some of that foam material that they make life jackets out of and you strap it to the back of your perfectly good fly? Hard to imagine a fly with a life jacket but, some people put them on their flies. Lets just call them Life Jacket Flies.  ;D


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

I know nothing about where you fish but I do know about murky water cause that is just about all we have. Have always believed in black flies and have been throwing black/purple with good results lately.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> > I almost feel like it's not even a fly...but I do feel like the action is different from a traditional spoon, although they both wobble.
> >
> > It's actually pretty fun to tie.  May start trying them more.
> 
> ...


A gurgler will still cast and turn over. A foam popper on the other hand, I can understand your argument.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

a lot depends on what you're trying to do. There is no "best" fly. Dark flies like Dan mentioned are effective in dirty water too because they maintain a good silhouette and most conventional fly's tend to be easier to cast than bulky, high flotation type alternatives. But sometimes those high flotation alternatives are exactly what you want to induce savage surface strikes, even if it means missing a few hook sets now and then. 

Personally, I'll throw stuff like this all day just to experience the blow up's. 










I'm not throwing these things with a 5wt into a stiff breeze either, but can easily manage them in all but the most onerous conditions with an 8wt. Tight loop, good line speed and leader and that thing is turning over just fine. Once it's on the water it's going to create a whole lot fuss that no fly without some sort of life jacket can match. It's just pure physic's of having mass and volume at or above the water line. 

Is it a "purist" fly or what ever that means, dunno. But deer hair bug's, cork poppers and recently foam equivalents are about as traditional as anything I've ever heard of in the realm of fly fishing. Seriously, with the prevalence and advent of synthetic tying materials these days, how can anyone say what is or isn't "traditional" just because it has foam in the material list? Different strokes...


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> > > I almost feel like it's not even a fly...but I do feel like the action is different from a traditional spoon, although they both wobble.
> > >
> > > It's actually pretty fun to tie.  May start trying them more.
> >
> ...


Is this one of them gurggling flies you are talking about?


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> ...Seriously, with the prevalence and advent of synthetic tying materials these days, how can anyone say what is or isn't "traditional" just because it has foam in the material list? Different strokes...


I like your take on materials, deerfly. I always have to 'have a go' at anyone who finds one fly better than another. But, it's just for fun.

I do prefer deer hair for topwater flies. It always looks more NATURAL.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> > ...Seriously, with the prevalence and advent of synthetic tying materials these days, how can anyone say what is or isn't "traditional" just because it has foam in the material list? Different strokes...
> 
> 
> I like your take on materials, deerfly. I always have to 'have a go' at anyone who finds one fly better than another. But, it's just for fun.
> ...


The number one fly to use if you want to avoid catfish


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

those are some funny flies. I actually thought the beagle was used to target Asian species. ;D


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Clubbing baby seals has gone out of fashion but, slinging a baby walrus over your head can be fun.


----------



## markhalvorsen2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hooooooow do you do that?!


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

> a lot depends on what you're trying to do. There is no "best" fly. Dark flies like Dan mentioned are effective in dirty water too because they maintain a good silhouette and most conventional fly's tend to be easier to cast than bulky, high flotation type alternatives. But sometimes those high flotation alternatives are exactly what you want to induce savage surface strikes, even if it means missing a few hook sets now and then.
> 
> Personally, I'll throw stuff like this all day just to experience the blow up's.
> 
> ...


that's a really neat looking fly. did you tie this? would you mind posting materials/instructions. i like to think that i am a pretty solid fly tyer but i am just horrible at trying to shape foam or anything like that. are those pre-made heads? i know it's just a razor cut here, and a cut there but sdkjfhsdagjfdg it never works for me. thanks.


----------

